# what'd i break this time (Convertible)



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

before you all start punching me for being so dumb, allow me to clarify that i've thoroughly cursed myself out for this one 

long story short, thought i could get a bit of adjustment out of the rear convertible pivot points (behind the seat) to take some of the tension out of my top. good idea in theory...horrible in execution.

i wrestled the top shut as usual then loosened the bolts. BANG, things shift forward and everything seemingly is better. unfortunately, when i dropped the top for the first time yesterday i heard what sounded like air entering the cylinders. Blown seal? Still don't have the pump hooked up so i can't pressure test the system. just curious what i've gone and effed up this time.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If you dropped the top manually, you might not have F'd anything up....hook up the pump and see what happens...:willy:


----------



## chin (Jan 5, 2011)

Kinda sounds like the cylinders were just pushing a bit of air/fluid when it came down. When I was working my top you'd hear air noises when the lines weren't hooked and you moved the top. I'd probably check the fittings going into the cylinders for tightness because I had mine pretty tight and it still squirted some fluid and air once. Put some teflon tape on the fittings and it solved that problem.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

well i've been raising/lowering the top manually now for about a year (yea i know, replace the pump already right ) and never heard the sound of air leaking before i did this and it's primarily only on the side that required the most adjustment. just concerned i bottomed the cylinder and did some damage.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Only one way to find out.......HOOK the motor UP !:willy:


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

only one problem with that plan...i still haven't been able to get to the upholstery shop. i know, seems unrelated, but hear me out. whatever they did to secure the rear seat back is preventing me from removing it. need to swing by there and have them pull it so i can replace the broken hydraulic lines (pita to get to them with the seat in place). After i get those replaced, i can get the pump installed, plugged in, topped off and (hopefully) have a functioning top again.


----------



## nolalde (May 9, 2011)

I have a question for xcmac26, how are you able to get the top up without the motor? I'm trying to figure that out myself. Is it a matter of unhooking something to free it up?
Thanks


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

one of two ways. grunt and groan and fight hydraulic pressure with the lines still connected...or (what i did) disconnect your pump lines and the top can be lifted easily. Just make sure you have something ready to catch the fluid as it comes out of the lines.


----------

